# Old Cinema Projector



## RideTheSquirrel (Mar 19, 2015)

So... We have moved onto to much newer Technology and have this thing sitting around. The reel racks, projector and associated components are taking up space and we never use them anymore. Anybody have any idea of what this type of equipment is worth and if it's even desired anymore? We aren't sure how to proceed and I figured this will be right up someone's alley!



Any help and/or insight would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 20, 2015)

Unfortunately, there won't be much desire for this. With Hollywood moving to digital only (though Kodak struck a deal with the studios for their cameras), there isn't much use for anyone.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 20, 2015)

ruinexplorer said:


> Unfortunately, there won't be much desire for this. With Hollywood moving to digital only (though Kodak struck a deal with the studios for their cameras), there isn't much use for anyone.



Agree with Ruin, film will be gone shortly and unfortunately, as everyone moves to digital.

Fewer and fewer distributors will send out movie reels and even the mom and pop independent cinemas are slowly moving to digital or going out of business.


----------



## robartsd (Mar 24, 2015)

At least with digital, theater managers won't have to face a theater full of fans who stood in line for days to watch a midnight release showing that they won't be seeing the end of the movie because the film melted and is in a tangled pile on the projection booth floor. (Of course when the crypotgraphic copy protection has a problem, it will be even harder to explain to the audience why they aren't seeing the movie.)


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, I was the victim of the copy protection. We had to wait over 45 minutes. Each have their benefits and drawbacks, but I think that digital works better for less skilled/caring projectionists and doesn't make huge differences to the more skilled technicians.


----------



## Footer (Mar 24, 2015)

I have two 16mm and one 35mm projectors... with the dolby decoder system and all of that stuff. We fired one of the projectors for a movie 4 years ago... has not been touched since. Luckly we don't really have a need for those booths anymore. They are the fireproof type with shutters and such. All Strong projectors with full lensing. 

Studios have really made out like bandits with this transition to digital. They got rid of the logistics nightmare that moving film canisters was. They save a ton on printing. And most importantly they now can actually see how many times a film has been played. It won't be long until the studios just stream the movies directly to the theatres and avoid shipping any media at all.


----------

